# (The New) Do you ever imagine what your fellow MP posters look like thread?



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ok, so we have an old thread just like this but alot of those members don't visit that often anymore. So i figured why not start a new one for the newer members to get involved in without going through pages of ppl they don't know.. so who wants to start it off???*


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 4, 2011)

Well slowmo. I picture you as what the basic college kid would look like.

Longer brown hair on top, shorter around the sides. Little backpack style in the Amborcrombie w/e its called clothing. Nice and neat.

For Hamster Lewis.. Tall, lanky, Icabob Crane off Sleepy Hollow lookin guy. (what all our UPS guys around here look like anyway lol)


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

hahaha, thats pretty funny Spear. im the furthest from that. im just a poor ole country boy. long hair, scruffy beard, white tee shirts and carpenter pants with work boots.

everytime i see the name Spearchucker i invision a pigmy wearing a loin cloth throwing a spear.. feathers in his hair and all lol


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 4, 2011)

lol I wouldnt of guessed you were a country boy type Slowmo.

And I dont know what to say about you picturing me in a loin cloth. But I am flattered. :laugh:


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's THG 


I hope I dont end up banned!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2011)

Yur all ugly,,except me. 
Just funnen.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2011)

You are so dead Nova.

I see Spearchucker as a beautiful black man, now in a loin cloth, thanks slowmo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep,,Nova is gonna get it.:ignore:


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

And Slowmo


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2011)

:goodposting:


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

Weedhopper!


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't really imagine what everyone looks like that much....for me it is more of the voices in my head I hear when reading posts....much of that is influenced by avatars. If someone has a Fear and Loathing avatar I automatically hear Johhny Depp doing Hunter from the movie.  Not sure why but my for my friend Spear I always hear Brian the dog from family guy...not even sure if he ever had that as his avatar but that is what I hear...lol
I need psychiatric help it seems.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

ok here we have hammy 


then its Nova at the races


then it's rosebud


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2011)

Geez Louise Slowmo....if I looked like that I wld kill myself..... 

Looks like Leonard Nimoy as a boy....


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

haha this thread is wicked.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Weedhopper!
> View attachment 161400


 

 Thats funny,,and kinda cool.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2011)

I like her, thanks Slowmo. 
The other two are very funny. It does look like leonard nemoy...I am laughing hard here, thank you.

Weedhopper, that is cool, way to go Nova. Even though the goddess is going to have your blank.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

*THG  *:hubba:


*RoseBud*..:heart:


*SmokeMom*..


*Hick*..

...he has a smoke in mouth and belly button..:rofl:  what a Red Neck...lol


I remember the old thread *Slowmo*..thanks for bringing around again...This should be lots of fun:48:


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

took longer to find a pic of weedhopper


----------



## frankcos (Mar 4, 2011)

I always have to remind myself that some of the photo avatars here aren't really actually that person.lol


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> View attachment 161414



Loved that program, Shame they cut it.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

You guys are wrong.

Jericho is actually the famous WWE (WWF? I don' know...) wrestler Chris Jericho.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER:


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm keeping an eye on the logged on list so I can bail when THG shows up!!!:hitchair: :bolt:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 4, 2011)

Rosebud & Weedhopper


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 4, 2011)

Stoneybud


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2011)

I have been waiting all day for ya Art, you didn't disappoint.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

4U, those are lovely till ya get to Hick. 

Thanks for the great laugh.


Would someone please find Art? I guess I will have to go look for him.


----------



## cubby (Mar 4, 2011)

That Hick one is probably spot on.....except he wears rubber boots year round.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's Hick, working his magic out in the barnyard


----------



## cubby (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's Art, and The Hemp Goddes


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

:rofl:  this thread ROCKS!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

:rofl:

oh   we  gonna have fun this weekend....*Art  *Im pretty sure *Hick *is into Sheep...that must be an older photo eh?:spit:



found *cubby*


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

here's THG


here's one of 4u2sm0ke


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2011)

Art you really had me rolling on the floor with that Stoney one....lol
That was priceless.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 4, 2011)

Theres only one mom I can compare SmokinMom too.


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2011)

Lol Spear.....


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

I REALLY know I shouldn't do this but I'm going to anyway....


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

:shocked: I thought I was in trouble!!:angrywife: :angrywife: :angrywife: :angrywife:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 4, 2011)

Person of my age SSF. Id still hit it. :laugh:


----------



## cubby (Mar 4, 2011)

I found 4U....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

thats a good looking dude..:giggle:  ears are kinda Big though...:spit:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 4, 2011)

So 4u2 should be called. Albino Obama.


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> I found 4U....
> 
> View attachment 161450




Come on now cubby...you know dam well it is not safe posting 4u's actual picture....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 4, 2011)

This belong to you HL?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I REALLY know I shouldn't do this but I'm going to anyway....
> 
> View attachment 161449


 
Come on it makes PERFECT sense.  Rosebud is Rose. SmokinMom is Blanche because she was the hottest (no offense but with a name like SmokinMom your are the hottest in my mind).  Old HippieChick is Bee Arthur because Bee Arthur was cool.  And THG is Sophia because Sophia, despite the fact she was ancient, was the smartest and had the quickest wit.

.......wow, I should NOT know that much about "Golden Girls".

-SSF-


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 4, 2011)

I found Rose.


And she best be passin that thing.

Shot of 2Doggie forgetting her papers and having to stop by the fruit stand.



And Mr MVP himself Ozman enjoying his victory.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2011)

This thread has been alot of fun.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2011)

just wait till smokinmom and THG see it.. lol it might not seem so fun then..


----------



## cubby (Mar 5, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> I always have to remind myself that some of the photo avatars here aren't really actually that person.lol


 

   Considdering your avatar, I'd immagine that comes as a relief....


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 5, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Stoneybud
> 
> View attachment 161421


 
Seconds before the "hand weggie"...hehe

Here's a pic of Art:


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is a shot of me and my wife.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:   I forgot how fun this was....

The avi I have now is from the last time we played this game.  I was quite surprised because it looks remarkably like me......35-40 years ago.....:giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2011)

I am not changing my avi to Betty white. LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 5, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am not changing my avi to Betty white. LOL


 
Why not? Betty White is awesome! And apparently she has a really dark tough side.  You mean you are not like this in real life?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, I love it! That is so funny. Wish I had those guns.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Mar 5, 2011)

Betty White and Chuck Norris need to have a baby....lol
Talk about a bad asss kid.....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 5, 2011)

OK I guess I don't mind being compared to Beatrice Arthur - especially in her role as Maude.... although I look more like her beautiful daughter played by Adrienne Barbeau 

Here's my Dirty Ol South pic.


----------



## Locked (Mar 5, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> OK I guess I don't mind being compared to Beatrice Arthur - especially in her role as Maude.... although I look more like her beautiful daughter played by Adrienne Barbeau
> 
> Here's my Dirty Ol South pic.




I thought that was Art and his cat.....?


----------



## nova564t (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 5, 2011)

I feel I dont even need to put a name with this one. Kinda scared to actually. :laugh:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread rocks!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2011)

Give me a hint spear..  You talking about me????

I love this thread.
Love always,
betty white.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 6, 2011)

come on Rosebud, read that picture. ( I'll get you cfl growers, and your leds too) who does that remind you of?

when you gonna change the avatar to Betty White Rose?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is Betty at her best.

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1Sv_z9jm8A


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 6, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Give me a hint spear..  You talking about me????
> 
> I love this thread.
> Love always,
> betty white.


No its not you. (aint it like a woman to think everything is about them :laugh: )

I did yours on the previous page.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 6, 2011)

Art...right before he escaped!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 6, 2011)

Spearchucker and 4u2 with THG


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2011)

Found an old pic of Hicks 1st wedding. It was before the Sheep.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2011)

StoneyBud


----------



## nova564t (Mar 6, 2011)

Heres budders:View attachment budders.bmp


----------



## nova564t (Mar 6, 2011)

I found IrishView attachment irish.bmp


and Dr. Auto flower


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 6, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> StoneyBud


 
How'd you find my High School Graduation Picture?

Hahahaahahaha!   :bong: :smoke1:


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 6, 2011)

Meet Hamster Lewis


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2011)

*BudsKeeper*


*Female Growers Group*


*Slowmo77*


Couldnt find *IRISH*,,,But found *Ell *tending His Garden for Him


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> View attachment 161575
> Spearchucker and 4u2 with THG


 

:yay:   we cooking now:rofl:


----------



## nova564t (Mar 6, 2011)

MosesPMG:View attachment moses.bmp


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2011)

*Ray **Jay*..


*Nova*..


*Hampster **lewis*..



And *Hick *and me when Ive broken the Rules..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2011)

:stoned:...:rofl:


----------



## nova564t (Mar 6, 2011)

4u:


----------



## nova564t (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey ozzy, How do you post the photos without being thumbnails?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2011)

the insert image button beside the insert link button in the Quick reply


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> How'd you find my High School Graduation Picture?
> 
> Hahahaahahaha!   :bong: :smoke1:


 
Got it from yur girlfriend..She didnt let me stay long.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2011)

Ozzy:doh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2011)

that's a pic from 3rd grade before I hit puberty


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah, love looking over this thread. I will have to dig up some pics of you guys, Havnt had the time yet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I feel I dont even need to put a name with this one. Kinda scared to actually. :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 161551



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## kaotik (Mar 6, 2011)

hmm, 
cubby's always reminde me off some big bushman type


and i didn't see anyone post Painterdude's yet


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2011)

Hemp Goddess


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2011)

Stoney


2dog


4u


Hammy (Dunno why always reminds me of hammy)


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the 2dog...love all of um. To me Hamster wears slacks and argyle and cute. Yeah he could be House. Efficient while stoned.

Painter and Cubby look about right to me kaotic


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 6, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Got it from yur girlfriend..She didnt let me stay long.


 
Dang man! Ellie Mae "The Hot Taco" McPherson!

Ain't seen her in awhile!

Shoot, now I'm all-a-itchin for some friendliness!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2011)

:rofl:  ... I... :heart: you stoners..can we start this weekend over again please..

:48:....


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 6, 2011)

NouvelleChef


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 6, 2011)

hehe I remember this thread years back and it was hilarious!


----------



## Chewbongo (Mar 6, 2011)

The Marijuana passion elite


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2011)

Weedhopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2011)

I had that coming Ozzy.:doh: 

Tis funny though. Course Im much better looken.


----------



## Chewbongo (Mar 7, 2011)

cmon ozzy, im not that old


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> the insert image button beside the insert link button in the Quick reply



Offsite images were removed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Offsite images were removed.


 

Was it those sheep *Hick*?...what you wanna keep them all to ya self:rofl:  This is so Funny...


*Nova*  That almost looks like me SHed  eh...lol


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2011)

www.baaaa-baaaa-baaa.woolnet...


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hick do you train the sheep to call you Daaaaaaaadday?


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 7, 2011)

oi hick thought you weren't allowed to post live links?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> oi hick thought you weren't allowed to post live links?



I'm pretty sure its not a real website hehe. 

We need more pics of members up here.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 7, 2011)

How bout a pic of a naked man on a cross,LOL!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL. Nova, that reminds me of someone but he's no longer a member here so i won't say.. feel free to take a guess if your an older member. this guy has been ban for a while.. heres a hint he was crazy.. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2011)

:bolt:  My Crazzy Brother from Canada


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

weedhopper nailed it. lol anytime i see something crazy thats who i think of.. lmao he's a trip


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2011)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2011)

Slowmo77,, giving BudMuncher a ride.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2011)

Nova564t,, ran outta papers, and had to run to the store.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

Weedhopper's highschool photo


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep,,but I gotted my teeth fixted.:doh: 


By the way,,my head is shaved.


Man Bro that is one ugly dude.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

sorry man, ain't no fixin those teeth. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2011)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 7, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Offsite images were removed.


Hick is found here grabbing a few shots as to demonstrate proper uploading etiquette.



4u2 alertly listens in his best shirt with the fewest bong water stains.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2011)

Funny as hell.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2011)

:rofl:   wheres that Middle finger smiley...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2011)

Stoney And Girlfriend


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2011)

We are a good looking bunch. Keep um coming i love these. Thanks.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 8, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Stoney And Girlfriend


Hahahaaha, you got me! I didn't have any shorts on, but with me, it doesn't matter!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2011)

Stoney---how did they get that picture of us?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 8, 2011)

so Stoneybud and THG were you guys excited when you discovered the wheel?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 8, 2011)

party at hamsters house!!!


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Stoney---how did they get that picture of us?


 
Damn Paparazzi are everywhere! Ha! Can't even try to pick up a beautiful Hottie without em snappin all around ya!



			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> so Stoneybud and THG were you guys excited when you discovered the wheel?


 
I was already senile by then and I don't remember! I was really excited when fire was discovered. I finally had a way to light my bong!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 8, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> party at hamsters house!!!


 


LMAO, now that was funny.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2011)

Im having way to much fun with this thread.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2011)

The Effin Gee


THG at work


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 8, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I was already senile by then and I don't remember! I was really excited when fire was discovered. I finally had a way to light my bong!


 

lmao, im sure it didn't take ppl long to discover mj after fire. i bet you were stoned when they made the first wheel.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2011)

Stoneybud


Rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, now you have done it MVP... I put up with Betty white cause she is naughty and fun...this  broad above me knows nothing of that.   You may be in trouble.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 8, 2011)

What do you mean rose, the broad above certainly looks like she would be a laugh to smoke with.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2011)

Ozzy is this you?


I hope not.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> What do you mean rose, the broad above certainly looks like she would be a laugh to smoke with.


Ya think?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ok, now you have done it MVP... I put up with Betty white cause she is naughty and fun...this  broad above me knows nothing of that.   You may be in trouble.



LOL--it could be far worse.  At least he didn't think you were the Wicked Witch of the West.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 8, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Stoneybud


 
Hahahaaha, that's what I look like every morning when I first wake!

Then I have my first wake-n-bake toke and I look like this:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2011)

Orangesunshine

KingKahuuna


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2011)

ostpicsworthless:  :48:


Im just beating the wasp nest alittle.:hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2011)

Ozzy getting high.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 8, 2011)

thats why ozzy says he only hit the pipe a few times a day.. 1 hit burns a qp


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2011)

SmokingMom



Melvan2


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow im glad I stumbled upon this thread. I've always wondered what all you crazy folks looked liked haha. 

I feel like the avatars don't quite cut it and they just leave us with a false sense of who people really are...I always seem to picture people on here in my head as small animals or fat dudes because of that small pic lol.

...and im gonna go out on a limb here and just say am I really the only one who always thinks of THG as a very attractive individual? haha... whats all this witch talk I'm hearing?

This is something more of what I pictured her looking like...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2011)

The Chef


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 9, 2011)

ozzydiodude


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 9, 2011)

irish looks like this guy



:rofl:



could prob use the binaca too


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 9, 2011)

heres Goddess


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 9, 2011)

wow that was some good Sh%t man


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 9, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> I found IrishView attachment 161579
> 
> 
> and Dr. Auto flowerView attachment 161580


 THATS WICKED MAN.....lol love it, definatly suits me


----------



## cubby (Mar 9, 2011)

It's *TOA* when he came up with the idea of the BHC.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## Irish (Mar 9, 2011)

art and wifey heading to happy hour on scoots. 

smokin mom expressing herself. 

...and the rest of the mp crew feeling the love...

                 :48:


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 9, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> smokin mom expressing herself.


 
I can only imagine the cow's thoughts:

"Well, would you look at that? Only two!"


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I can only imagine the cow's thoughts:
> 
> "Well, would you look at that? Only two!"



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 9, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I can only imagine the cow's thoughts:
> 
> "Well, would you look at that? Only two!"


 

Now that's funny right there!  :goodposting:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2011)

Now thats funny Stoney.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 9, 2011)

this is my first post here in ages and of course this is the thread I see hahaha
I always wonder what the person on the other side is like or looks like. Funny stuff in here


----------



## v35b (Mar 9, 2011)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> this is my first post here in ages and of course this is the thread I see hahaha
> I always wonder what the person on the other side is like or looks like. Funny stuff in here


 
:welcome: :welcome: :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2011)

stinkyelements


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2011)

sickbiker


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2011)

ArtVandolay



Painterdude


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2011)

Orangesunshine


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 9, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> sickbiker


where did u find my baby pic


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 9, 2011)

my pet


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2011)

Pure awesomeness!  And Stoney, hahahahah!!!

I'll set all the rumors straight right now.  4u nailed it on page 1.





Hahahah.  2 bad I'm on my phone right now and don't know how to post pics.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 10, 2011)

OGKushman heading out to harvest last fall.


OGKushman: "She aint just a date. Shes my automated trimmer & soil nitrogen replenisher."


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a cross strain of ozzydiodude and Dr.Autoflower


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 10, 2011)

smokinmom


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 10, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> smokinmom


 
sickbiker, on behalf of every member at Mar-P, can you PLEASE post a larger image of that pic of smokinmom.

-SSF-


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 10, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> sickbiker, on behalf of every member at Mar-P, can you PLEASE post a larger image of that pic of smokinmom.
> 
> -SSF-


i dont know if i can get it any bigger but i will try


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 10, 2011)

nope didn't work


----------



## mainechowder (Mar 10, 2011)

I posted a thread a couple weeks ago looking for a good strain of good laughing/giggly weed. All I need to do is smoke what I've got and read this thread!

Thanks for the laughs guys!


----------



## Irish (Mar 11, 2011)

hey, found dman terrorizing the hood, and art's best friend.  ...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2011)

Tex Monster


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2011)

Irish


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys may i know, why you all are pulling each others legs here. And now, please please, please, don't upload my avatar here. lol...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2011)

Now thats funny Art.
Tex is trying to get his sexy on.


----------



## Irish (Mar 12, 2011)

4u and monkey buisness


----------



## the chef (Mar 12, 2011)

4u2sm0ke and Art V!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2011)

:rofl:

Happy Saturday Friends....That one of *Arts *friend...:stoned:

take care and be safe


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 12, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> OGKushman heading out to harvest last fall.
> View attachment 162048
> 
> OGKushman: "She aint just a date. Shes my automated trimmer & soil nitrogen replenisher."


ahahaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2011)

This thread has been a Blast.


----------



## Irish (Mar 13, 2011)

chef, and weedhopper having nicotine dt's at smoke shop.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2011)

:hubba:


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 13, 2011)

Y'all are so sexy!


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 13, 2011)

More Great Members


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2011)

Holy krap! why i gotta look like demon spawn!


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 13, 2011)

last for the day


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2011)

Irish and MojaveMama..


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 13, 2011)

Chefman, you ARE the demon spawn! See what all that Cascade will do to you? Ain't gonna wash out, either.


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's a few.......4u2sm0ke and RayJay....and Rosebud!


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 13, 2011)

Jeez, Chef, even Wonder Woman can't spritz that high. And my butt is NOT that big!!!! Gonna pay you back on Facebook....lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 13, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh chef, you are so dead.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2011)

:doh: Bastage.


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2011)

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 13, 2011)

I like it mojavemama!
  If I could grow a stache like that I would be able to charge 10 times what I charge now for mustache rides!!!!!!  Avatar changed!


-SSF-


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 13, 2011)

Some people dont wanna believe Im the greatest. 
Till I pack up the bong and prove it.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 13, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2011)

Jusy my kinda Women.:hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 14, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 15, 2011)

Blue hairnet=carrying a boy?


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 15, 2011)

Poisonous grub tester for Survivorman.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 15, 2011)

Hehehe...I see you grubbin' around down there, Orange...


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 15, 2011)

Missed ya, Orange, and yeah, I love this thread!
Heeeeeeey, Irish! I see you down there and I'm wavin' at you and the Mrs. Happy Hoosier Daddy 2 ya!


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 15, 2011)

this is some funny s%$t


----------



## Irish (Mar 15, 2011)

2dog
g2p
mojave
ohc
rose and bud

:48:


----------



## Irish (Mar 15, 2011)

rayjay
puff monkey
old hippy
kaotik
BBP

:48:


----------



## Irish (Mar 15, 2011)

cubby... 
4u... 

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2011)

:48:


----------



## cubby (Mar 15, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

This thread is the most fun we've had here in a while.....thanks everyone who has partisipated.


----------



## cubby (Mar 15, 2011)

Ozzy and PCDuck


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2011)

Irish, that is me...I love it. Maybe I should change my avi.

This has been very fun.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2011)

That baby with the red eyes,,kills me.:baby: :stoned:


----------



## Mutt (Mar 15, 2011)

This is how I picture Ozzydiodude LOL
except not bald...long haired. 
oh and can't forget Stoney Bud LOL
and Hick. :rofl:


----------



## Irish (Mar 16, 2011)

:holysheep: :doh:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Some people dont wanna believe Im the greatest.
> Till I pack up the bong and prove it.
> View attachment 162388
> View attachment 162389
> ...


ahahaaaaa :rofl: that shiz got me rollin!


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 26, 2011)

This thread is Great.  You all look just as I pictured you!!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 26, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> This is how I picture Ozzydiodude LOL
> except not bald...long haired.
> oh and can't forget Stoney Bud LOL
> and Hick. :rofl:


 
The first pic.......Fastcash and $coti$hor$es!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2011)

Heres 4u styling and profiling after winning MVP



SensiStarFan when he heard the news


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 5, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Heres 4u styling and profiling after winning MVPView attachment 164902
> 
> 
> SensiStarFan when he heard the newsView attachment 164903


 
THAT PICTURE IS FREAKING AWESOME!

That might have to be my new avatar once the MVP avatar is taken away from me 
-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats Again Brotherman!


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 5, 2011)

:48: congrats my friend


----------



## the chef (Apr 5, 2011)

......Hick....the early days.........


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> THAT PICTURE IS FREAKING AWESOME!
> 
> That might have to be my new avatar once the MVP avatar is taken away from me
> -SSF-



 You should maybe re think this.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> ......Hick....the early days.........


:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> ......Hick....the early days.........


 





Sickbiker


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 6, 2011)

that will be me in 20 years


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2011)

:rofl:


----------

